# News & Current Events > World News & Affairs >  BREAKING NEWS: IRAN to be bombed soon?

## Falseflagop

Not sure of how good the source is but I wanted to post it anyway and get your thoughts especially after the US named CHINA as an enemy yesterday, FED power grab (now how can they make this happen ?) If a war OIL over $200 a barrel easy imho.

Well here is the story/opinion:


http://www.whatdoesitmean.com/index1086.htm

----------


## Give me liberty

I wont be to shocked if the gov begins bombing iran on Friday of this week or at least the 2 weeks from now.

----------


## mcgraw_wv

Any sources from real credible news outlets?

----------


## thuja

> Not sure of how good the source is but I wanted to post it anyway and get your thoughts especially after the US named CHINA as an enemy yesterday, FED power grab (now how can they make this happen ?) If a war OIL over $200 a barrel easy imho.
> 
> Well here is the story/opinion:
> 
> 
> http://www.whatdoesitmean.com/index1086.htm


that site is interesting, but check and recheck.

----------


## justatrey

It has always been a question of when we will invade, not if.

----------


## Falseflagop

Pretty good site on news items from around the world.

Although, this article on IRAN, makes a whole lot of sense with everything surrounding the story:

1) US Navy presence at highest in gulf since Iraq invasion
2) Isreal preparing from emergerncy drill
3) So is Saudi Arbia
4) Syria on alert

This can all happen in a matter of seconds during the middle of the night, seconds people. Scary sh-t!!

----------


## menoname

> Any sources from real credible news outlets?



And who do you consider a "real credible news outlet"?

----------


## Falseflagop

Its not like we can trust the MSM anymore. Unless they are reporting on Brittany and Paris and the like .

----------


## Give me liberty

Our north america countries news networks such as 

CBC.CNN, ABC,NBS,PBS. Can not be trusted they have agenda, they might have one with you know who.

----------


## DAFTEK

Holly $#@!! If this is true this country is sleeping! There is no news on what happened in Bucharest on CNN FOX MSNBC is just 24/7 about Osama, Hitlary, McPain.... Wait CNN has a special on Autism! If this is true there is really no place to run is there?

----------


## mcgraw_wv

Yes, but you can't just trust any news someone posts on the web...   What makes this site credible?

Also, I do not feel we will head to war with Iran until you see reported the "act" that mobolizes the people to support it.   We first need to see a heavily reported act that can not be confirmed or denied that is overblown and is used as a cause for war.  This is status quo for all mititary engagements, and until we see one, we won't do anything.

----------


## BenMuldowney

> Not sure of how good the source is but I wanted to post it anyway and get your thoughts especially after the US named CHINA as an enemy yesterday, FED power grab (now how can they make this happen ?) If a war OIL over $200 a barrel easy imho.
> 
> Well here is the story/opinion:
> 
> 
> http://www.whatdoesitmean.com/index1086.htm



whatdoesitmean.com is a russian disinfo site. i would say that 1 in 20 stories like this have any validity. they throw sh** on a wall and sees what sticks. let's all pray that they are wrong on this too. sorcha faal is an odd character.

----------


## menoname

> Yes, but you can't just trust any news someone posts on the web...   What makes this site credible?
> 
> Also, I do not feel we will head to war with Iran until you see reported the "act" that mobolizes the people to support it.   We first need to see a heavily reported act that can not be confirmed or denied that is overblown and is used as a cause for war.  This is status quo for all mititary engagements, and until we see one, we won't do anything.



True, but the media has been known to withhold information from the people.  Even recently with Prince Harry in Afganistan.  What was there reasoning, don't want to put the other soldiers at risk.

----------


## Sarge

Notice how they threatened to collapse our dollar if Russia does anything. So in other words, they will screw all of us to achieve their goal to ruin the currency reserves of Russia.

If this is correct, and I had noticed about the Saudi and Israel drills previously, we are all in deep trouble.  

The sheep sleep.

----------


## Signzit

> whatdoesitmean.com is a russian disinfo site. i would say that 1 in 20 stories like this have any validity. they throw sh** on a wall and sees what sticks. let's all pray that they are wrong on this too. sorcha faal is an odd character.



Ya Sorcha, has been a bomb thrower for a while now (since day 1), and gaining popularity since our MSM has shown itself to be 100% controlled and in the "tank" for THEM.

I'll go with 1 in 20 too but what do I know, they have been lying to me for years and I was clueless but with doubts. That's what I mean, there is not doubts in my mind now the Media is bought and paid for. 

Sorcha maybe right about it all. If you'll read some of her many reports, it will scare the hell out of you. 

BUT, ya, Russian disinfo for sure and still freer than our Media, that is also for sure.

----------


## IChooseLiberty

> Also, I do not feel we will head to war with Iran until you see reported the "act" that mobolizes the people to support it.   We first need to see a heavily reported act that can not be confirmed or denied that is overblown and is used as a cause for war.  This is status quo for all mititary engagements, and until we see one, we won't do anything.


Betrayus will be reporting to congress april 8-9th to report his proof of the Iranians backing the Iraqi militias.

Betrayus said recently that he has proof that Iran was behind the recent green zone attacks.

I believe that's what they'll use to jusify the attack.

----------


## IChooseLiberty

> Lol this is what conspirasy theorists said last year.


Let's hope they're wrong again.

----------


## mcgraw_wv

> Betrayus will be reporting to congress april 8-9th to report his proof of the Iranians backing the Iraqi militias.
> 
> Betrayus said recently that he has proof that Iran was behind the recent green zone attacks.
> 
> I believe that's what they'll use to jusify the attack.


They will need some video of a iranian ship launching a missile, or an attack on a US base where they have unprovable evidence that it was iranian... 

I'm just waiting for it to happen... at some point soon, we will see a staged attack on American Troops blamed on the Iranians... 

This is when we go to war... 

IF we go to war with them, when the public sees it as unprovoked, that is when revolution occurs... They know this, and it is why every war is started with a staged event to gain public support.

----------


## DriftWood

> Not sure of how good the source is but I wanted to post it anyway and get your thoughts especially after the US named CHINA as an enemy yesterday, FED power grab (now how can they make this happen ?) If a war OIL over $200 a barrel easy imho.
> 
> Well here is the story/opinion:
> 
> 
> http://www.whatdoesitmean.com/index1086.htm


Its not gonna happen. How many of these "Iran will be attacked next week" internet rumors has there been now?

Also this part makes no sense whatsoever:

"The threats towards Russia to remain neutral in this conflict or face the combined weight of the American and EU central banks deliberate collapsing of the Western banking system, and US dollar, and which is estimated will cause the loss of nearly $800 billion of Russian foreign reserves."

So if Russia didnt stay neutral, Usa and Europe would kill their own economies. Ehh.. Uhm, yes that makes perfect sense, sure.

----------


## DAFTEK

> They will need some video of a iranian ship launching a missile, or an attack on a US base where they have unprovable evidence that it was iranian... 
> 
> I'm just waiting for it to happen... at some point soon, we will see a staged attack on American Troops blamed on the Iranians... 
> 
> This is when we go to war... 
> 
> IF we go to war with them, when the public sees it as unprovoked, that is when revolution occurs... They know this, and it is why every war is started with a staged event to gain public support.



Like 911?

----------


## akforme

I would guess they won't do it before people pay their taxes.  Once they have the money, watch out.

----------


## Falseflagop

Get the money first

----------


## BenMuldowney

> Ya Sorcha, has been a bomb thrower for a while now (since day 1), and gaining popularity since our MSM has shown itself to be 100% controlled and in the "tank" for THEM.
> 
> I'll go with 1 in 20 too but what do I know, they have been lying to me for years and I was clueless but with doubts. That's what I mean, there is not doubts in my mind now the Media is bought and paid for. 
> 
> Sorcha maybe right about it all. If you'll read some of her many reports, it will scare the hell out of you. 
> 
> BUT, ya, Russian disinfo for sure and still freer than our Media, that is also for sure.



yes.. i am definitely not a mainstream media supporter. i have watched this other site for a few years now and most of the stories do not pan out. they are interesting though. i find some of the links embeded in the articles useful. i am fearful of this crazy administration doing the unthinkable... they do seem desperate.

----------


## amonasro

> By: Sorcha Faal, and as reported to her Western Subscribers


Hmmm, this Sorcha Fall is quite the journalist.  I wonder who her "Western Subscribers" are?

----------


## rockandrollsouls

Charming...using nuclear weapons on nuclear facilities. If this does happen at least we can say this we known about well in advance. They have no authority to do this and if it happens we all need to unite and take back our country, and in fact it might be the way this happens...sadly

----------


## flames2dust77

sorcha faal is a fear monger. yeah, some of the articles make you think...but, c'moooon. i would hardly take anything from that site as 100% truth. propaganda at it's finest.

----------


## DAFTEK

> Charming...using nuclear weapons on nuclear facilities. If this does happen at least we can say this we known about well in advance. They have no authority to do this and if it happens we all need to unite and take back our country, and in fact it might be the way this happens...sadly


You do realize that the people of US would go woooow on the day of the strike and then go back to their daily life.. They have mortgage problems, food shortage, no money in their pocket so they are very protective of losing their jobs. Americans wont do squat until something drastic happens like another 911. People in the states have just become ok with the idea of bombing Iran and whoever stands in the way of the fight on terror. God help us i hope we are dreaming and tomorrow everything will be ok..

----------


## rockandrollsouls

No, I think this would be enough to turn even the Iraq supporters around.

We bombed them why? Because we felt like it?

----------


## Sarge

China now cooperating,

http://washingtontimes.com/apps/pbcs...435685415/1003

I don't know if the original story is right or not, but the above will only make it easier if believed.

----------


## Falseflagop

> You do realize that the people of US would go woooow on the day of the strike and then go back to their daily life.. They have mortgage problems, food shortage, no money in their pocket so they are very protective of losing their jobs. Americans wont do squat until something drastic happens like another 911. People in the states have just become ok with the idea of bombing Iran and whoever stands in the way of the fight on terror. God help us i hope we are dreaming and tomorrow everything will be ok..



This about it, who in their right mind would complain? The elite? Yeah right they want this.

The working people, like you pointed out they are trying to keep their job and pay all the bills. 

The crooks know this. Its all by design imho 

9/11  -->  Housing Bubble to inflate market from stock market falling --> Bankruptcy law changed ---> Credit mess of firms leveraged 25 to 30 / to 1 imagine that!! (Imagine you own a house worth 300K and you can pull 30 300K mortgages out, UNREAL , everything is tied to that one asset, now do that across the board and BAMM! --> FED GRAB and propping of markets (In return for them to fund a war with IRAN imho, its coming)

----------


## DeafEric

Go buy guns and ammos as I always said!!!!

Hey are you Christian and practices like a Christian? Better start practicing right now!

I have feeling it will be a second Christian Cursade against Muslim and that's good. I will be at front line against Muslim!

----------


## Vet_from_cali

if this is true, getting ready for a major city to get wiped out.

----------


## ClayTrainor

> if this is true, getting ready for a major city to get wiped out.


Yea, if US starts bombing Iran, i swear to god im packing my bags and moving to New Zealand.

Screw the NAU!

----------


## Sarge

Not sure how accurate but here are a few,

http://eldib.wordpress.com/2008/03/3...ttack-on-iran/

http://www.opednews.com/articles/ope...o_war_with.htm

----------


## Kotin

> Go buy guns and ammos as I always said!!!!
> 
> Hey are you Christian and practices like a Christian? Better start practicing right now!
> 
> I have feeling it will be a second Christian Cursade against Muslim and that's good. I will be at front line against Muslim!


you better be joking.


you christians who crave war against muslims and others are motherfuckers.


my Lord, Jesus Christ IS the Prince of PEACE. and you do not represent him.


"love your enemies" "pray for your enemies" ring a bell you $#@!ing retard?

----------


## Falseflagop

Thanks for the Craig Paul Roberts article, this is a trustworthy guy!

----------


## Elwar

That story bases a lot of its analysis on "russian sources". It may be coincidental but the last "almost certain" story of the US on the verge of attacking Iran came from a russian source.

Take it how you want it, but I'm thinking that Russia would benefit diplomatically from Iran being worried about a US attack.

----------


## beachmaster

> you better be joking.
> 
> 
> you christians who crave war against muslims and others are motherfuckers.
> 
> 
> my Lord, Jesus Christ IS the Prince of PEACE. and you do not represent him.
> 
> 
> "love your enemies" "pray for your enemies" ring a bell you $#@!ing retard?



LOL and Amen!

----------


## DeafEric

> you better be joking.
> 
> 
> you christians who crave war against muslims and others are motherfuckers.
> 
> 
> my Lord, Jesus Christ IS the Prince of PEACE. and you do not represent him.
> 
> 
> "love your enemies" "pray for your enemies" ring a bell you $#@!ing retard?


Repent your language!

You are right. Muslim's motive is you kill every Christian what would you do? Yes trust Jesus Christ and be unarmed? Of course you have to be armed and defend against Muslim. That is called Christian Crusade. Did you read history with Christian and Muslim? What happened when Muslim started spreading and almost conquered Europe. Christian drove them back to middle east.

Why did father send Jewish to conquer other countries in old testament? Is it called peaceful? Did people died in those wars? Father destroyed several cities because they were full of sinners. Our lord has his justice with those people and we must defend our faith at all cost.

Be careful what you say. Right now Muslim is largest religion in this world and you do nothing. Are you practicing as Christian life? I hope so if not and you need to repent your life. Revelation 3:16

----------


## Roxi

> It has always been a question of when we will invade, not if.


+1


ps great avatar!

----------


## Kotin

> Repent your language!
> 
> You are right. Muslim's motive is you kill every Christian what would you do? Yes trust Jesus Christ and be unarmed? Of course you have to be armed and defend against Muslim. That is called Christian Crusade. Did you read history with Christian and Muslim? What happened when Muslim started spreading and almost conquered Europe. Christian drove them back to middle east.
> 
> Why did father send Jewish to conquer other countries in old testament? Is it called peaceful? Did people died in those wars? Father destroyed several cities because they were full of sinners. Our lord has his justice with those people and we must defend our faith at all cost.
> 
> Be careful what you say. Right now Muslim is largest religion in this world and you do nothing. Are you practicing as Christian life? I hope so if not and you need to repent your life. Revelation 3:16


LOL

here, you will feel right at home.

http://hucksarmy.com/

promise

----------


## beachmaster

> Repent your language!
> 
> You are right. Muslim's motive is you kill every Christian what would you do? Yes trust Jesus Christ and be unarmed? Of course you have to be armed and defend against Muslim. That is called Christian Crusade. Did you read history with Christian and Muslim? What happened when Muslim started spreading and almost conquered Europe. Christian drove them back to middle east.
> 
> Why did father send Jewish to conquer other countries in old testament? Is it called peaceful? Did people died in those wars? Father destroyed several cities because they were full of sinners. Our lord has his justice with those people and we must defend our faith at all cost.
> 
> Be careful what you say. Right now Muslim is largest religion in this world and you do nothing. Are you practicing as Christian life? I hope so if not and you need to repent your life. Revelation 3:16


WWJK?

(Who would Jesus kill)


You never heard "vengeance is mine says the lord"?

Don't go starting any more wars in our (AMERICA) name ok?  I'll be armed and ready to take on any Muslim, Christian, or Buddhist who wants to attack me, but I'm not going to go start $#@! with anyone.  Are you just joking or are you truly an idiot?

----------


## DeafEric

> LOL
> 
> here, you will feel right at home.
> 
> http://hucksarmy.com/
> 
> promise


Hahaha Huckarmy isn't my people at all.

----------


## DAFTEK

lol  Ok this threat is getting out of hand. Some people are just too overboard.... I'm going outside for a while and plant a tree

----------


## Falseflagop

This imho is a ZIONIST problem that was created this Mulsim v the West menality and guess for whose benefit? Think it through, that is why these people are smart!

----------


## DeafEric

> WWJK?
> 
> (Who would Jesus kill)
> 
> 
> You never heard "vengeance is mine says the lord"?
> 
> Don't go starting any more wars in our (AMERICA) name ok?  I'll be armed and ready to take on any Muslim, Christian, or Buddhist who wants to attack me, but I'm not going to go start $#@! with anyone.  Are you just joking or are you truly an idiot?


Easy question for you, Do you read Bible? I don't think so.

I will defend my faith at every cost I could face. Same thing, you would defend your life at any cost. No different. Bible and my faith is my most precious thing that I have right now. Does it sounds idiot to you?

If you are not Christian then you would say I am idiot. If you read Bible, and understand our history with Muslim or other religions with LDS, Jevenoah Witness, etc.

My point is I am not going to attack every Muslims because they are Muslims. I am saying I will defend against any advancing Muslims in our country or Christian's faith.

----------


## DeafEric

> This imho is a ZIONIST problem that was created this Mulsim v the West menality and guess for whose benefit? Think it through, that is why these people are smart!


I am not going to save those Jewish or Israel. Let them rotten themselves.

----------


## Vet_from_cali

> Easy question for you, Do you read Bible? I don't think so.
> 
> I will defend my faith at every cost I could face. Same thing, you would defend your life at any cost. No different. Bible and my faith is my most precious thing that I have right now. *Does it sounds idiot to you?*
> 
> If you are not Christian then you would say I am idiot. If you read Bible, and understand our history with Muslim or other religions with LDS, Jevenoah Witness, etc.
> 
> My point is I am not going to attack every Muslims because they are Muslims. I am saying I will defend against any advancing Muslims in our country or Christian's faith.


ironic

----------


## steve005

> Any sources from real credible news outlets?


lololol

Google "Esoteric Agenda" and watch it! it's well worth it.

----------


## aravoth

> I am saying I will defend against any advancing Muslims in our country or Christian's faith.


You are crazy

----------


## beachmaster

> Easy question for you, Do you read Bible? I don't think so.
> 
> I will defend my faith at every cost I could face. Same thing, you would defend your life at any cost. No different. Bible and my faith is my most precious thing that I have right now. Does it sounds idiot to you?
> 
> If you are not Christian then you would say I am idiot. If you read Bible, and understand our history with Muslim or other religions with LDS, Jevenoah Witness, etc.
> 
> My point is I am not going to attack every Muslims because they are Muslims. I am saying I will defend against any advancing Muslims in our country or Christian's faith.


I've read the bible. I used to be a preacher.  I'm an ex-christian now, but I still know the bible.  You've been talking very aggressively against another religion, and that is how wars get started... with aggressive words.

I won't defend the bible, not at all.  I look at the fruits of the bible, throughout history, and it's rotten fruit over all, just like the Koran.  But I'm not going to start a war with you because of it.  I will let you live the faith you believe in, just as I will let the Muslim alone to live his faith, and same for the Hindu or Buddhist or Atheist.

But you come to my house to attack me, you will see defense in action.  No matter what my faith is or isn't.

What's so hard to understand about live and let live?

----------


## mczerone

We've always been at war with Eastasia.


Does anyone else see Russia/China/Iran/NKorea forming a strong bloc of stubbornness that "mustn't be tolerated"?  China providing this evidence reeks of them egging us on into conflict with Iran, when they will bail on the US dollar (taking a slight loss, if needed), and then turn their massive industrial complexes into massive military-industrial complexes to strengthen their own currency.

----------


## beachmaster

> We've always been at war with Eastasia.
> 
> 
> Does anyone else see Russia/China/Iran/NKorea forming a strong bloc of stubbornness that "mustn't be tolerated"?  China providing this evidence reeks of them egging us on into conflict with Iran, when they will bail on the US dollar (taking a slight loss, if needed), and then turn their massive industrial complexes into massive military-industrial complexes to strengthen their own currency.


Well like you quoted... "we've always been at war with Eastasia".

Yes, China/Russia and company are about to roar.

----------


## Margo37

Excellent links at post #35,  thank you! 





> Quarter Of Americans Now Think Iran is The Biggest Enemy 
> Consistent neocon propaganda campaign paying off...


http://www.globalresearch.ca/index.p...xt=va&aid=8517

----------


## CUnknown

I hope we don't bomb Iran, and that the alarmists are wrong this year as they were wrong last year, but a lot of factors seem to be pointing towards bombing Iran.

1) This is Bush & Co.'s last chance at it before they leave office.
2) The Admiral who said he'd resign rather than bomb Iran has resigned.
3) Bush is having talks with NATO this week.
4) Cheney has just finished (or is about to finish?) a tour of the middle east: during this trip, he "convinced" the Saudis to increase oil production to account for any shortfalls we might experience.  Such as the reduction in production Iran will experience after being bombed?  This is a necessary step before an attack on Iran could take place.  Remember that the Saudis hate Iran, too.

If they are ever going to bomb Iran, it will happen soon.  Like in a month or two, maybe next week.  Everything is in place.  The administration has handled everything that would have to be handled before an attack could occur.  Now, it's just a question of "Is Cheney's trigger finger feeling itchy or not?"

----------


## Join The Paul Side

> I am not going to save those Jewish or Israel. Let them rotten themselves.



From somebody proclaiming to be a Christian, that comment shows how little you know about the bible.

----------


## kirkblitz

Alirhgt i'll join the fray .




http://www.debka.com/headline.php?hid=5161
Exclusive: Barak calls off German trip next week as Damascus raises war alarm

April 2, 2008, 9:06 PM (GMT+02:00)
Syrian troops

Syrian troops

Israel’s security cabinet convened Wednesday, April 2, to examine the homeland’s preparedness for war. It decided to redistribute the bio/chemical warfare masks a few months after they were called in. DEBKAfile’s military sources disclose intelligence data indicating the possibility that Syria may transfer to Hizballah chemical or biological warheads known to have been developed for its war arsenal.

A few hours earlier, the London-based al Quds al-Arabi quoted Damascus officials as claiming that Israel is preparing a big attack on Syria and Hizballah. Syria was said to have ordered a partial call-up of its military reserves.

DEBKAfile reports that Damascus has placed its missile units on the alert after last week deploying two armored brigades on the Beirut-Damascus highway under the command of President Bashar Assad’s young brother Maher Assad, chief of the presidential guard. They were posted there to block the road in case Israeli armored columns attempted to reach Damascus through Lebanon.

Our sources also note Syria plans to release the findings of its inquiry into the death of Hizballah leader Imad Mughniyeh in February. Sources close to Israel’s defense minister Ehud Barak report he called off his trip to Germany next week because he expects Damascus to use those findings to put Hizballah on the spot where it can no longer duck exacting revenge for his death from Israel, which is held responsible for his death.

IDF sources report Iran has sent Syria state of the art equipment for surveillance and eavesdropping on Israeli military command centers and bases.

Israel’s home defense command scheduled April 6-10 a nationwide exercise to improve the home front’s readiness for emergencies. Warning sirens will be tested on April 8.

Tuesday, Barak toured Israel’s northern border and reported “a great deal of activity on the other side.” He added:”…we are learning the lessons of the last war, Israel is the strongest country in the region and I would not advise anyone on the other side to test us.”

In their briefing to the Knesset foreign affairs and security committee Tuesday morning, IDF intelligence officers confirmed intense Hizballah activity, much of it in South Lebanon by operatives in civilian disguise. The officers referred to the Lebanese Shiite terror group’s rearmament with more powerful and longer-range rockets.

On March 22, DEBKAfile first revealed that Hizballah had more than trebled its pre-war rocket arsenal.

“Some of their 40,000 rockets of Syrian and Iranian manufacture can hit Israeli targets as far south as Beersheba, 350 km. away. Not only has Tel Aviv come within range, but Hizballah and the Palestinian Hamas in Gaza can between them now cover most of Israel up to its southernmost tip at Eilat. The possibility is now under consideration that these rockets may be armed with Syrian non-conventional warheads.

Damascus has also shipped to Hizballah quantities of anti-air weapons, including shoulder-borne rockets and scores of Russian-made anti-aircraft ZSU-100 automatic 14.4 mm caliber cannon, which are most effective against low-flying aircraft, helicopters and drones

----------


## DeafEric

> From somebody proclaiming to be a Christian, that comment shows how little you know about the bible.


what's good to save them? Tell me.

----------


## rockandrollsouls

deaferic, you are not a true christian. I went to a Christian school the majority of my younger years. We read the bible daily, memorized verses, praised, and even had a "church" day once a week. I have NEVER read anything that led me to believe any righteous figure in the bible would wage war against the muslim religion.

 Do me a favor, you and your other wacko followers don't speak in the name of jesus or the bible, because what you are saying 100 percent contradicts it. You give true christians a bad name and you sir are not a real christian.

----------


## kirkblitz

how did you tards go from discussing the imminent destruction of our nation with a war with iran into christian/muslim? HEY GO WATCH THE KINGDOM OF HEAVEN if you want christian/muslim battles.

----------


## Rhys

lol ur April Fools?

we are not China's enemy and we are not attacking Iran next week.

a.) lol we can't be China's enemy cause we'll lose
b.) we can't attack Iran next week cause we'll lose.

----------


## 1000-points-of-fright

> which details the Americans plan to begin a *nuclear attack* against Irans atomic facilities in the next two weeks.


Nuclear attack? Why would we use nukes when we can just use conventional bombs and cruise missiles?

I find this source highly suspect.

----------


## DeafEric

> deaferic, you are not a true christian. I went to a Christian school the majority of my younger years. We read the bible daily, memorized verses, praised, and even had a "church" day once a week. I have NEVER read anything that led me to believe any righteous figure in the bible would wage war against the muslim religion.
> 
>  Do me a favor, you and your other wacko followers don't speak in the name of jesus or the bible, because what you are saying 100 percent contradicts it. You give true christians a bad name and you sir are not a real christian.


Ok are you in war with sin?

What's wrong with Muslim? Are they sinners or holiness? 

I don't know if God opened your heart. I am not sure what Church you are going to. There are too many hypocrite Christian and that hurts our true Christian identify. For example they proclaimed that they are Christian but don't believe in Trinity, God loves everyone because of John 3:16 and they forgot about John 3:18, 19. Free will is other example which it is a wrong doctrine. The point is that God will crush Muslim some day and who will he send? Christian and unchristian people by holy spirit's move. 

What I am going to do? I have to bold myself and testify what Bible says without bending it to satisfy your needs or happiness. If you don't like me therefore you are against God. I am not perfect or righteousness and please don't think like that way. If you found me in very wrong way and please correct me so that I could repent my testify. 

May Lord be with you and grace be with you.

----------


## DeafEric

> Nuclear attack? Why would we use nukes when we can just use conventional bombs and cruise missiles?
> 
> I find this source highly suspect.


Congress must approve the nuclear strike. No one can order nuclear strike without being under terrible attack by other nation. Iran striking us? umm ummm

----------


## DeafEric

> how did you tards go from discussing the imminent destruction of our nation with a war with iran into christian/muslim? HEY GO WATCH THE KINGDOM OF HEAVEN if you want christian/muslim battles.


Easy to response your comment. Why Muslim is calling for Jihad? Even we didn't called for Christian Crusade on them.

----------


## rockandrollsouls

Don't preach about Christianity to me and get the $#@! out of here. If this is a war between Christianity and Islam why isn't the vatican up in flames? Give me a break. It's our $#@!ty government and you can't see it. Don't speak in the name of God or the Bible because you sir are not a Christian.

  YOU are the Christian hypocrite. If you crack the Bible once in a while you'll see there is nothing there that calls for destruction of innocent people. This isn't a war with Islam and you have NO right to use religious text to justify your sick, twisted, incorrect views. 

  I'm sick of these "christians" taking the "will of god" into their own hands. $#@! off and stop giving innocent religions and people bad names.

----------


## Ibgamer

> Don't preach about Christianity to me and get the $#@! out of here. If this is a war between Christianity and Islam why isn't the vatican up in flames? Give me a break. It's our $#@!ty government and you can't see it. Don't speak in the name of God or the Bible because you sir are not a Christian.
> 
>   YOU are the Christian hypocrite. If you crack the Bible once in a while you'll see there is nothing there that calls for destruction of innocent people. This isn't a war with Islam and you have NO right to use religious text to justify your sick, twisted, incorrect views. 
> 
>   I'm sick of these "christians" taking the "will of god" into their own hands. $#@! off and stop giving innocent religions and people bad names.


Im with you, but lets watch the language and get back on topic ya?

----------


## rockandrollsouls

No, I'm sick of this. This guy should be banned...he's basically calling for the death of people who don't think like him. It's absurd.

----------


## amonasro

> Don't preach about Christianity to me and get the $#@! out of here. If this is a war between Christianity and Islam why isn't the vatican up in flames? Give me a break. It's our $#@!ty government and you can't see it. Don't speak in the name of God or the Bible because you sir are not a Christian.
> 
>   YOU are the Christian hypocrite. If you crack the Bible once in a while you'll see there is nothing there that calls for destruction of innocent people. This isn't a war with Islam and you have NO right to use religious text to justify your sick, twisted, incorrect views. 
> 
>   I'm sick of these "christians" taking the "will of god" into their own hands. $#@! off and stop giving innocent religions and people bad names.


Please show some respect, even if you do disagree with them.

----------


## G-Wohl

> Please show some respect, even if you do disagree with them.


The guy is nuts!

We don't take kindly to other nutty guys like John McCain, Hillary Clinton, and George Bush - why take kindly to this whacko?

He can live in his fairy-tale land of holy Jew-zombies from Rome whose mother was impregnated by an all-knowing celestial dictator, but he really ought to keep his hateful speech to himself.

----------


## DeadtoSin

As a Christian, I have got to say I disagree with him. I believe that Islam and Christianity are incompatible beliefs. I do not believe there is a vast Islamic conspiracy to destroy Christianity.

However, even if there was some war against Christians, as a Christian, I would find it better to turn the other cheek and be the receiver of evil things, rather than the dealer of evil things. G-Wohl, as offensive as his talk might have been to you, I've got to say that "Holy Jew Zombie" thing was pretty offensive to me....

I apologize if he offended you, but lets try to not insult my beliefs while you are trying to stop hate speech..

----------


## rockandrollsouls

> The guy is nuts!
> 
> We don't take kindly to other nutty guys like John McCain, Hillary Clinton, and George Bush - why take kindly to this whacko?
> 
> He can live in his fairy-tale land of holy Jew-zombies from Rome whose mother was impregnated by an all-knowing celestial dictator, but he really ought to keep his hateful speech to himself.


Thank you! And DeadtoSin, I don't think he meant to insult you and I'm sorry that so much negative is coming out of this thread. 

  To all the naysayers, sorry, but if someone is going to declare war on another religion on behalf of his sick twisted thoughts I am not going to respect that. This man cannot speak for the various Christian religions. He has a right to say what he wants, but I have my right to call him out on his minsconstrued ideas.

How about he respects and tolerates other religions and people, eh?

----------


## DeadtoSin

Yeah, its sad that the thread had to degenerate here... 

Oh well...

----------


## G-Wohl

> As a Christian, I have got to say I disagree with him. I believe that Islam and Christianity are incompatible beliefs. I do not believe there is a vast Islamic conspiracy to destroy Christianity.
> 
> However, even if there was some war against Christians, as a Christian, I would find it better to turn the other cheek and be the receiver of evil things, rather than the dealer of evil things. G-Wohl, as offensive as his talk might have been to you, I've got to say that "Holy Jew Zombie" thing was pretty offensive to me....
> 
> I apologize if he offended you, but lets try to not insult my beliefs while you are trying to stop hate speech..


There's really no polite way to tell somebody that they've wasted their lives with something as absurd and nonsensical as religion.

Why are you apologizing on his behalf? It's not your fault the guy is a lunatic.

----------


## rockandrollsouls

I was religious at one point in my life and I am now agnostic, but there is nothing wrong with religion. What's right for some is not right for all.

----------


## Falseflagop

I believe in God and faith and hope and I am praying to him that these nuts cases do not start WW3.

I blame this all on the Zionists planning and plotting, involved in many industries all for $$$ and power. imho

----------


## AFM

DeafEric:
I signed in just to say "$#@! you".

----------


## PlzPeopleWakeUp

nt

----------


## Seanmc30

Ya know, I almost wrote: 

"There is just no way the Bush administration could be that stupid.  There is no way they would get us into ANOTHER war when this one went so poorly."

But then I remembered the mountain of terrible decisions they have made, and the amount of times I have watched and said "There is no way they are doing that!".....Not only is it plausible and possible....but with these guys at the helm it is likely.

I sincerely hope that the armed forces, starting with the generals, will stand up for the country and reject any more horrible decisions.  I know that is against their duty, but they have a duty to preserve the nation first.

----------


## Rhys

> Religion is necessary in human society still. It's about all I can say.
> Taoism looks cool, where do I sign up?


you don't. the toa will be with or without you

----------


## lasenorita

Well, it's certainly possible.

I read the following article the other week, and I realized once again that there's so much going on behind the scenes that we don't know about.  It's a tad bit overwhelming, isn't it?

*The March 20, 2008 US Declaration of War on Iran*

----------


## hillbilly123069

I cannot find it now.

----------


## Kotin

> deaferic, you are not a true christian. I went to a Christian school the majority of my younger years. We read the bible daily, memorized verses, praised, and even had a "church" day once a week. I have NEVER read anything that led me to believe any righteous figure in the bible would wage war against the muslim religion.
> 
>  Do me a favor, you and your other wacko followers don't speak in the name of jesus or the bible, because what you are saying 100 percent contradicts it. You give true christians a bad name and you sir are not a real christian.


QFT


go take your ingorant $#@!in crusade somewhere else


as i previously suggested maybe Huck's Army

----------


## tangent4ronpaul

posted on 24-9-2007 @ 01:06 PM  	
Sorcha Faal... Internet Hoax Queen Courtesy of David Booth...

On almost a weekly basis some outrageous claim is made in an ATS thread, and usually the topic is centered on the demise of civilization as we know it. Here are some recent threads that are based on Sorcha Faal's "research" and "insight."

US President Orders Military To Begin Jailing All Civilian Protestors To War

Putin Orders Russian Military Forces To Attack US Forces During Iran Invasion????

Russia, China Order Forces To Highest Alert As US Forces Mass On Iranian Border

Pravda: Imus Fired After He Threatened to Reveal 9/11 secrets

Massive ULF 'Blast' Detected In US Bridge Collapse Catastrophe

US 'Shoot on Site' Order Issued For Escaping Americans

Australia To Imprison All Muslims In Concentration Camps

American Spy Satellite Downed In Peru

Ship of Giants Said Attacked By Israel in Strike on Syria

The above is a sliver of the threads available on ATS.

There is a common element to these "reports," the "author" Sorcha Faal. Who is "Sorcha Faal" and what is "her" agenda?

Here is some insight:

Reader Asks - 'Who Is Sorcha Faal?'

Sorcha Faal

FreedomCrowsNest Forum Index :: Out In The Cosmos :: Who is Sorcha Faal

Who is Sorcha Faal? A Posterboy for Mental Health

Our own inquiry:

Sorcha Faal: What's her story?



And my favorite disclaimer regarding Sorcha Faal being used by a website:



Note:. There is no such person as Sorcha Faal, Russian academic Sorcha Faal is actually David Booth, an American computer programmer Sorcha is alleged to be a Russian academic but there is absolutely no record of anyone with such a name in Russian academia. These periodic eruptions have absolutely no basis in any kind of fact or reality and are typical of the nonsense bespangling the internet. These reports, however, have a good deal of entertainment value. This idiocy is almost as funny as the Scientology cult babblings. Ed.

Catastrophic Atmospheric Blast in Southern Hemisphere Continues Global Weather Chaos as North American Plate Instability Increases and US President Orders Massive Troop Withdrawal from New Madrid Fault Zone Region


So why does David Booth/Sorcha Faal perpetrate this fraud? Apparently it is an excellent way to solicit money, and to promote his/her/its book:

'Pick Your Doomsday Scenario Here!" An Analysis of the David Booth Affair

THE DAVID BOOTH AFFAIR - Psyop Extraordinaire!!

David Booth

Sorcha Faal Strikes Again!

Doomsday
David Booth - Plagiarist?

And he should be dead now:



As agreed upon by the congregation this final message to humanity would be released only upon the death of David Booth, the last in the line of the messengers for the family.

And as our Dear Brother David Booth lies tonight before that doorway of death we release to the world tonight this Final Message from him.

www.greatdreams.com...


But he's not... He's still coming up with hoax after hoax... Most likely using the "Sorcha Faal" moniker because his name has been tied to hoax's, plagiarism and other unsavory undertakings. Why feed David Booth's need to yank on the collective internet user's chain? Why do people drink the Kool-aid and hang on to a particular story's veracity? Is it because it reflects their personal world view, or beliefs? I'm not sure... But I am sure that every time I see a Sorcha Faal article referenced the possibility of "Deny Ignorance" has been greatly reduced regarding that particular topic.

I hope this helps some of the members and guests of ATS understand the true nature of the Sorcha Faal/David Booth viral hoax campaign...

[edit on 24/9/2007 by Mirthful Me]

----------


## RonPaulFever

There are some dumb motherfuckers on this forum.

----------


## Hook

> There was a post on here yesterday that stated Apr. 6th at 4am   I cannot find it now.


Tehran time or EST?

----------


## Join The Paul Side

> what's good to save them? Tell me.


God is good to save them. Like them or not, the Jews are God's chosen people. He loves them. He loves Israel. If you are half the Christian you pretend to be you would already know this and also know that his promise to the Jews is that he will bless those who bless them, and curse those who curse them. Don't believe me? Look it up. But I doubt you would know where to start, if you even own a bible at all......which I highly doubt.

----------


## Alawn

There is always some chance that they will attack Iran some time before the end of this term.  It is clear that they would like to but they would have to make up some bogus excuse and even then a whole lot of people would freak out.  It just depends on how stupid they think we really are and what they think they can get away with.

----------


## Join The Paul Side

> There is always some chance that they will attack Iran some time before the end of this term.  It is clear that they would like to but they would have to make up some bogus excuse and even then a whole lot of people would freak out.  It just depends on how stupid they think we really are and what they think they can get away with.



And how they can get their puppet media to spin it.

----------


## tangent4ronpaul

> It just depends on how stupid they think we really are and what they think they can get away with.


We have had states where more people donated to the campaign than voted for Ron Paul.

We have had areas where you couldn't drive more than 2 blocks without seeing a Ron Paul yard sign and no one else had yard signs.

We've had areas where Paul got up to 51% of the vote in districts that had hand counts and 3-5% in areas that were counted by DieBold.

We've had the debates where we won the polls by a landslide and the spin doctors mention it once, and then go on about how THEY think one of the other candidates that the viewers gave 3% of the vote to.

And we are supposed to believe that Ron Paul has not won a single state.  That he has on average the support of 5% of the population.

Just how stupid are the American Sheeple?  - Pretty stupid.
What can they get away with? - That's a scary thought...

-n

----------


## DeafEric

> God is good to save them. Like them or not, the Jews are God's chosen people. He loves them. He loves Israel. If you are half the Christian you pretend to be you would already know this and also know that his promise to the Jews is that he will bless those who bless them, and curse those who curse them. Don't believe me? Look it up. But I doubt you would know where to start, if you even own a bible at all......which I highly doubt.


You are absolutely right. Only 5% of Israel practices Jewish religious. Remember that was in old testament. In new testament and Jewish are no longer his only chosen people but gentiles are included.

Are Jewish saved? That is my question to you. Honest they will not be saved because they don't believe in Jesus but in Messiah coming in future. They missed that Messiah is Jesus. Why are you worried and want to save them when they are going to be damned? That's why I said let them rotten themselves. 

I owns NASB, NIV, NKJV, KJV bibles and what's your point? 

I am not saying I have to put Muslim into death because they practices Muslim. I will have to put myself into death to live in Jesus' faith, no question. I said I will defend our country against Muslim's advancing and against Christian's faith. I don't care about Catholic they are cult, anyway. It means if I recognized that Muslims are everywhere in USA and I will be armed to defend myself that I protect my body with my faith. If they want to convert my faith to Muslim and I will discuss them about my faith and hopefully that God touches his heart. If that person refuses and threatens my faith or I will be killed and they will expects a gun pointing at their head. When I pull the trigger and it depends on situation if they are going to kill me then bamm, if not I let that person live. Jesus is grace therefore Christian should be grace. 

We have three enemies in our lives. One is worldly, your flesh, and Satan. You have to fight against them and gospel to them. 

Is Christian Crusade lunatic in past? I don't think so they made their point to Muslim. Don't even try convert us. 

Really in USA, we have biggest enemy and they are worldly, gays, and Muslims. You dont recognized that Muslims is moving in our country and causing problems. For example, France and England is facing huge problem with Muslim. They want to drive them out of their country. So we should, too. 

You may call me crazy or lunatic that's good for me. When Jesus preached to Jewish and many people thought that Jesus is crazy and very lunatic. No different.

Anyway I need to stop because obviously I am hijacking this thread. 

As long we are brothers and sisters in Christ, If you believe that Jesus Christ is God, Trinity, died on cross, rose from dead on third day, justification in faith only through his blood, and live eternal life with Jesus.

----------


## RonPaulFever

DeafEric, what's with your terrible syntax?  Are you deaf AND retarded?

----------


## DAFTEK

> DeafEric, what's with your terrible syntax?  Are you deaf AND retarded?


Mostly retarded, some people on this forum go beyond what the Ron Paul Forums stand for.

----------


## OptionsTrader

Press tv souce:

http://www.presstv.ir/Detail.aspx?id...onid=351020104

----------


## tangent4ronpaul

hmmm...

PressTV is an Iranian owned news source.

I'd be very interested in something a bit more neutral.

-n

----------


## OptionsTrader

> hmmm...
> 
> PressTV is an Iranian owned news source.
> 
> I'd be very interested in something a bit more neutral.
> 
> -n


There are no neutral sources.  "Iranian owned" is no less neutral than "American owned."

And, silly poster, the source I listed is the relevant source with the verbage from the original post.

----------


## tangent4ronpaul

> There are no neutral sources.  "Iranian owned" is no less neutral than "American owned."
> 
> And, silly poster, the source I listed is the relevant source with the verbage from the original post.


Yes, I noticed the wording...  But which was the original? - is there another article out there, both are quoting?  Perhaps in Arabic?

Still, a third party - like Norway, Austria, Switzerland or someplace like that would be much more credible than countries with vested interests in the situation.  (France, Germany and Russia all have major, vested interests in oil from that region, so don't count).

-n

----------


## Sarge

From the Arab news this am.,

Az-Zaman (London; Iraq): Iran and Kuwait seal their borders with Iraq due to security deterioration – Iran said yesterday it has stopped exporting supplies to Iraq. Saudi Arabia said tons of cement bound for Iraq is stuck on its borders. And Egypt advised its citizens against traveling to the country, because of the deteriorating security conditions. Iranian border officials said exports to Iraq have stopped in recent days, as Iraqi merchants have stayed away due to fighting in the south. Thousands of tons of cement bound for Iraq have also been stuck on the Saudi-Kuwaiti border, because of the deteriorating situation in Basra.

----------


## tangent4ronpaul

> From the Arab news this am.,
> 
> Az-Zaman (London; Iraq): Iran and Kuwait seal their borders with Iraq due to security deterioration  Iran said yesterday it has stopped exporting supplies to Iraq. Saudi Arabia said tons of cement bound for Iraq is stuck on its borders. And Egypt advised its citizens against traveling to the country, because of the deteriorating security conditions. Iranian border officials said exports to Iraq have stopped in recent days, as Iraqi merchants have stayed away due to fighting in the south. Thousands of tons of cement bound for Iraq have also been stuck on the Saudi-Kuwaiti border, because of the deteriorating situation in Basra.


better - thanks!

linky?

-n

----------


## DeafEric

> DeafEric, what's with your terrible syntax?  Are you deaf AND retarded?


thank you for a nice question.

----------


## Sarge

Here is the link,

http://www.metimes.com/International...ab_press/7371/

----------


## rockandrollsouls

I am thankful I don't live in that part of the world. At least we aren't at the point where we have to have precautionary gas masks etc etc.

----------


## Rhys

Our knowledge of God is like a spoonful from the Ocean. It is blasphemy to say God's word lives in the bible. Man made the bible and God can not fit in a book. It is blasphemy to say you do God's work or defend "His" religion. You do your work, and hope it pleases God. God does God's work. Killing people such as Muslims because they do not read your blasphemous bible is probably not pleasing to God. Also, hate of anyone, gays, Muslims, Jews, blacks, whites.... probably does not please God.

That's what I think.

----------


## rockandrollsouls

> Our knowledge of God is like a spoonful from the Ocean. It is blasphemy to say God's word lives in the bible. Man made the bible and God can not fit in a book. It is blasphemy to say you do God's work or defend "His" religion. You do your work, and hope it pleases God. God does God's work. Killing people such as Muslims because they do not read your blasphemous bible is probably not pleasing to God. Also, hate of anyone, gays, Muslims, Jews, blacks, whites.... probably does not please God.
> 
> That's what I think.


Amen, brother. There are always problems when people take action in the name of another, religious or otherwise. Good to keep out of business that isn't your own.

----------


## Bossobass

> We have had states where more people donated to the campaign than voted for Ron Paul.
> 
> We have had areas where you couldn't drive more than 2 blocks without seeing a Ron Paul yard sign and no one else had yard signs.
> 
> We've had areas where Paul got up to 51% of the vote in districts that had hand counts and 3-5% in areas that were counted by DieBold.
> 
> We've had the debates where we won the polls by a landslide and the spin doctors mention it once, and then go on about how THEY think one of the other candidates that the viewers gave 3% of the vote to.
> 
> And we are supposed to believe that Ron Paul has not won a single state.  That he has on average the support of 5% of the population.
> ...


A-blankin'-men. 

Don't leave out the GOP erasing RP's name from the ballot altogether, as they just have in my own state of NC, and the poll workers telling voters Ron dropped out of the race when they arrived to vote for him.

For the posters who think the Bushites have to go to Congress for permission to preemptively strike Iran (or any other country) with nuclear weapons, read the USA Patriot Act.

Bush can declare a national emergency which gives the Executive branch dictatorial powers over EVERYTHING. Airlines, railroads, automobiles, trucking, boats, banking, police, Blackwater, military, food, farming, manufacturing, prisons, housing...EVERYTHING. 

He doesn't have to say what the emergency is and Congress can't investigate it for 6 months.

A year ago I asked a 2 tour Iraq vet if it was true that we were building 14 permanent bases in Iraq. He said:

"That's ALL we're doing over there! I stayed in one of them, and they ain't little bases with some stick built barracks, they're 3 feet thick concrete and they're HUGE".

No need to wonder what they're for. If they want Iran, they'll invade Iran. Period. That 'mountain of stupid decisions' made by the Bushites were all precisely calculated for their long term goal to keep us in perpetual war in the ME.

Vast expansion of military bases in Korea, 14 bases in Iraq, missile shield 'defense' on Russia's border, vast expansion of Nato into eastern Europe.

Iran's next.

"The number one rule in business is, protect your investment".

"Competition is a sin".

John D. Rockefeller.

Bosso

----------


## DeafEric

> Our knowledge of God is like a spoonful from the Ocean. It is blasphemy to say God's word lives in the bible. Man made the bible and God can not fit in a book. It is blasphemy to say you do God's work or defend "His" religion. You do your work, and hope it pleases God. God does God's work. Killing people such as Muslims because they do not read your blasphemous bible is probably not pleasing to God. Also, hate of anyone, gays, Muslims, Jews, blacks, whites.... probably does not please God.
> 
> That's what I think.


*"It is blasphemy to say God's word lives in the bible."* 
It bothers me at most. Are you trying to say that God didn't created Bible?

*It is blasphemy to say you do God's work or defend "His" religion.* 
Are you trying to say that we can't gospel to world? 

*Also, hate of anyone, gays, Muslims, Jews, blacks, whites.... probably does not please God.* 
Wait minute please look at Romans 9:13 Just as it is written, "JACOB I LOVED, BUT ESAU I HATED." How can you explain this one? Do you know who is Jacob? Do you know who is Esau? It is amazing how Jesus said it.

----------


## SteveMartin

Some people know better than God...leave them to that.

----------


## Rhys

> *"It is blasphemy to say God's word lives in the bible."* 
> It bothers me at most. Are you trying to say that God didn't created Bible?
> 
> *It is blasphemy to say you do God's work or defend "His" religion.* 
> Are you trying to say that we can't gospel to world? 
> 
> *Also, hate of anyone, gays, Muslims, Jews, blacks, whites.... probably does not please God.* 
> Wait minute please look at Romans 9:13 Just as it is written, "JACOB I LOVED, BUT ESAU I HATED." How can you explain this one? Do you know who is Jacob? Do you know who is Esau? It is amazing how Jesus said it.


1.) I am saying God did not create the Bible. This is a proven fact, not provable... proven. Even if not proven, it's dumb to think God wrote it cause the writing sucks. I think of God being a better writer, if God's ever been published.

2.) you can gospel, but when Jesus says "I am the New Testament to God" and tears down the Temple, stands to the Roman Empire and says the Old Testament is a fake.... when he said "where two or three of you are gathered in my name, so too will I be there".... all this is saying, you don't need a church and a bible. It's like when the Founders said there's no Government between you and God.... Jesus was saying there's no church or leader or grand rule you must follow to be with God. You just must believe. Here's the catch too... you don't have to believe for God to be with you, because God is all.... if you want the help of Heaven, you need to believe. It has nothing to do with salvation. The stories from the Bible have been so corrupted by the Romans over the last 1800 years that it's kinda silly to say you're a Christian and follow the Bible. The Bible is more peagen than not. Jesus/God and the Bible are not related except in the Bible uses Jesus and God's name a lot.

also, since I'm saying we have only the smallest understanding of God, it's probably wise not to shove our spoonful down someone else's throat, or we'll spill their spoonfull.

3.) is that the story of the periodical's son? anyway... I don't think the word hate is translated right IF Jesus ever really said it. you do have me curious but like I said, the bible is corrupted by "the Temple".

Also, you are not Jesus, so even if he hated (which is possible, he is human) that doesn't mean you should.

----------


## acptulsa

> *"It is blasphemy to say God's word lives in the bible."* 
> It bothers me at most. Are you trying to say that God didn't created Bible?
> 
> *It is blasphemy to say you do God's work or defend "His" religion.* 
> Are you trying to say that we can't gospel to world? 
> 
> *Also, hate of anyone, gays, Muslims, Jews, blacks, whites.... probably does not please God.* 
> Wait minute please look at Romans 9:13 Just as it is written, "JACOB I LOVED, BUT ESAU I HATED." How can you explain this one? Do you know who is Jacob? Do you know who is Esau? It is amazing how Jesus said it.


I know you didn't ask me, but I'm answering anyway.

I'll be happy to say that I don't think God is personally responsible for a book so full of contradictions.  But even if I'm wrong, the Old Testament is, what, up to four thousand years old?  Where were we then?  Do you tell the same things to a four year old that you tell to an offspring who has grown up?

We can't "gospel" to the world as we are imperfect and can't know all truth for a dead certainty.  To say we are capable of knowing all truth to a dead certainty is blasphemous in my opinion as it is claiming to be omniscient.  We can spread what we believe for people to take or leave according to the free will God gave them.

Furthermore, no matter _Who_ hated Esau I don't feel I have any right to take revenge on Esau, _much less his descendants_.


P.S.  I hope everyone will forgive me for participating in this hijack.  I'll try not to do it again.

----------


## DeafEric

Ok first question already give me an answer from each of you. You don't believe that God wrote Bible, therefore you aren't Christian at all. 

Anyway, have a nice day and behold at Jesus so that you could get his grace to understand him.

----------


## rockandrollsouls

See this is the problem. Fundamentalist wackjobs that think they understand the bible and make irrational decisions based on this botched jugement. DeafEric, let God himself do the judging.


And God didn't write the Bible. How old are you, 8? Might want to do a little bit of research, the Bible is a book of writing from various authors. I can write a bunch of hate speech and say God told me to write it...doesn't make it true.

  Also, I find it interesting you talk up the crusades, yet the leaders of the Crusades would be corrupt in your ever-knowing eyes. Richard the Lionheart was gay. Would you try and judge him?

----------


## acptulsa

> Ok first question already give me an answer from each of you. You don't believe that God wrote Bible, therefore you aren't Christian at all. 
> 
> Anyway, have a nice day and behold at Jesus so that you could get his grace to understand him.


I'm out of the club because I have a hard time visualizing a spirit holding a pen and scribbling contradictions with it.  Well, I'll continue to try to live by the lessons of my Teacher anyway...

You have a nice day, too, deaf one.  God bless you and I hope you'll learn to not only "behold at" but _listen to_ your merciful Savior who was known as "Teacher".

----------


## DeafEric

> I'm out of the club because I have a hard time visualizing a spirit holding a pen and scribbling contradictions with it.  Well, I'll continue to try to live by the lessons of my Teacher anyway...
> 
> You have a nice day, too, deaf one.  God bless you and I hope you'll learn to not only "behold at" but _listen to_ your merciful Savior who was known as "Teacher".


Yes, holy spirit wrote Bible through authors. Yeah I was speaking for those people who don't believe in Bible or God but if they behold at Jesus and they will begin to understand then they will listen Jesus.

Anyway it was a health debating and I am glad to have it. I am sure no one else will dare to do like what I did. I was bold enough to do whatever I did. I don't normally do that everyday but especially with Muslim and I have to do something about it.

----------


## rockandrollsouls

deaf, you should stop exercising your first ammendment right post haste

----------


## greendiseaser

There are now 3 or 4 sources for this.
3 of which site troop movements in syria, threats against russia, direct statements of US discussions of nuclear strikes in the next two weaks,

and mentions that both Russia and Saudi Arabia have been warned about this.

here are some articles that my buddy and  i posted on my OTHER favorite board
http://forums.pearljam.com/showthread.php?t=279317

1. http://www.whatdoesitmean.com/index1086.htm
2. http://www.globalresearch.ca/index.p...xt=va&aid=8429
3. http://www.presstv.ir/detail.aspx?id...onid=351020104

the 4th news source is the Ynet new soure quoted within article 1., which i believe is the article mentioned in the OP here.
Check out #2 - Iranian banking  assets essentialy frozen\embargoed.
#3 - Saudi Arabia preparing for nuclear fallout




BTW, Bernanke is getting freaking reamed right now in the Senate.
The last couple of senators tore him a new one, nearly.

----------


## banjojambo9

> Yes, holy spirit wrote Bible through authors. Yeah I was speaking for those people who don't believe in Bible or God but if they behold at Jesus and they will begin to understand then they will listen Jesus.
> 
> Anyway it was a health debating and I am glad to have it. I am sure no one else will dare to do like what I did. I was bold enough to do whatever I did. I don't normally do that everyday but especially with Muslim and I have to do something about it.


its interesting how strong belief systems are. if anybody walked up to this person and told them they were channeling the holy spirit whats the chance  they would call them a wack job?just because there young mind was instilled by a bizarre belief system as a child people will accept the most amazing things as real . Alot of people are being more consciuos of reality every day

----------


## Falseflagop

Quiet, The sheep are sleeping we cannot awaken them. The MSM is doing a good job of keeping them quiet. 

Sleep sheep sleep.

----------


## DeafEric

> its interesting how strong belief systems are. if anybody walked up to this person and told them they were channeling the holy spirit whats the chance  they would call them a wack job?just because there young mind was instilled by a bizarre belief system as a child people will accept the most amazing things as real . Alot of people are being more consciuos of reality every day


We are not suppose to be satisfied with our life on earth. As chritian and we are suppose to fight and go through tough time until we die. That's the cost being Christian. When we are going through tough time and we are suppose to look at Jesus for his grace and to glory his name. We must demote ourselves and promote Jesus name.

Again God is in full control of everything in our lives. For example you built a sandhouse, do sandhouse spoke against you to ask for something more or less? You are in full control of sandhouse you can decide to wipe them or expand them without depending on them. God is in control of every evil and good. He blinds and opens eyes of everyone to him. It is all about grace and his love. We rebelled against him and he has his own justice against us. Death is our wage. If we don't believe in him and our wage is damned soul for eternal because God is eternal.

----------


## Join The Paul Side

> You are absolutely right. Only 5% of Israel practices Jewish religious. Remember that was in old testament. In new testament and Jewish are no longer his only chosen people but gentiles are included.
> 
> Are Jewish saved? That is my question to you. Honest they will not be saved because they don't believe in Jesus but in Messiah coming in future. They missed that Messiah is Jesus. Why are you worried and want to save them when they are going to be damned? That's why I said let them rotten themselves. 
> 
> I owns NASB, NIV, NKJV, KJV bibles and what's your point? 
> 
> I am not saying I have to put Muslim into death because they practices Muslim. I will have to put myself into death to live in Jesus' faith, no question. I said I will defend our country against Muslim's advancing and against Christian's faith. I don't care about Catholic they are cult, anyway. It means if I recognized that Muslims are everywhere in USA and I will be armed to defend myself that I protect my body with my faith. If they want to convert my faith to Muslim and I will discuss them about my faith and hopefully that God touches his heart. If that person refuses and threatens my faith or I will be killed and they will expects a gun pointing at their head. When I pull the trigger and it depends on situation if they are going to kill me then bamm, if not I let that person live. Jesus is grace therefore Christian should be grace. 
> 
> We have three enemies in our lives. One is worldly, your flesh, and Satan. You have to fight against them and gospel to them. 
> ...



Romans 11:1

*I ASK then: Has God totally rejected and disowned His people? Of course not! Why, I myself am an Israelite, a descendant of Abraham, a member of the tribe of Benjamin!*

Romans 11:2

No, God has not rejected and disowned His people [whose destiny] He had marked out and appointed and foreknown from the beginning. Do you not know what the Scripture says of Elijah, how he pleads with God against Israel?

Romans 11:8

As it is written, God gave them a spirit (an attitude) of stupor, eyes that should not see and ears that should not hear, [that has continued] down to this very day.

..................................................  ..................................................  .............

Romans 11:13 - 21

13 *But now I am speaking to you who are Gentiles.* Inasmuch then as I am an apostle to the Gentiles, I lay great stress on my ministry and magnify my office,

    14 In the hope of making my fellow Jews jealous [in order to stir them up to imitate, copy, and appropriate], and thus managing to save some of them.

    15 For if their rejection and exclusion from the benefits of salvation were [overruled] for the reconciliation of a world to God, what will their acceptance and admission mean? [It will be nothing short of] life from the dead!

    16 Now if the first handful of dough offered as the firstfruits [Abraham and the patriarchs] is consecrated (holy), so is the whole mass [the nation of Israel]; and if the root [Abraham] is consecrated (holy), so are the branches.(E)

    17 But if some of the branches were broken off, while you, a wild olive shoot, were grafted in among them to share the richness [of the root and sap] of the olive tree,

    18 *Do not boast over the branches and pride yourself at their expense. If you do boast and feel superior, remember it is not you that support the root, but the root [that supports] you.*

19 You will say then, Branches were broken (pruned) off so that I might be grafted in!

    20 That is true. But they were broken (pruned) off because of their unbelief (their lack of real faith), and you are established through faith [because you do believe]. So do not become proud and conceited, but rather stand in awe and be reverently afraid.

    21 For if God did not spare the natural branches [because of unbelief], neither will He spare you [if you are guilty of the same offense].

Romans 11:26

*And so all Israel will be saved. As it is written, The Deliverer will come from Zion, He will banish ungodliness from Jacob.*


Romans 11:27

*And this will be My covenant (My agreement) with them when I shall take away their sins.*

Romans 11:28

From the point of view of the Gospel (good news), they [the Jews, at present] are enemies [of God], which is for your advantage and benefit. *But from the point of view of God's choice (of election, of divine selection), they are still the beloved (dear to Him) for the sake of their forefathers.*

----------


## beachmaster

You think Jesus was the "Prince" of Peace?  Did Jesus say numerous times that he was the "son of man"?




Here's why you shouldn't trust Jesus (or at the least why you can't trust the bible):




*Put not your trust in princes, nor in the son of man, in whom there is no help.* - Psalm 146:3



According to the Old Testament, there's no hope in Jesus.  



Besides, it says a few times that King David himself will be resurrected and will reign again as the King/Messiah of the world.  (And that would REALLY suck!).

So Eric, maybe you should really read the bible and see what it says, not just what somebody told you it says.

----------


## acptulsa

> So Eric, maybe you should really read the bible and see what it says, not just what somebody told you it says.


Pretty radical suggestion.  Not disagreeing at all, just observing that in today's Christianity, that's pretty radical.

If you're figuring on getting into heaven by merely having faith in Jesus, not listening to Him, I would be inclined to suggest Matthew 25:17.

----------


## Sarge

A couple of new items,

http://www.abcnews.go.com/Internatio...4581536&page=1

http://www.israeltoday.co.il/default...=178&nid=15631

One slip up, and all heck is going to break loose.

----------


## Sarge

Here is one I bet most are not aware of,

http://www.jpost.com/servlet/Satelli...cle%2FShowFull

I tried to talk my son out of flying to Israel on vacation today. I was not aware of this one. Sheeze.

http://www.rightsidenews.com/2008040...movements.html

----------


## acptulsa

Poor Lebanon.  It seems to keep winding up as the board on which Israel and Syria play their deadly game of chess.

It was once a very beautiful place.  My favorite restaurant is owned by Lebanese.  No wonder they're getting so gray...

----------


## Falseflagop

Something is about to give, BUSH left the BUcharest meeting early today. Something smells bad. imho

----------


## Rhys

> We are not suppose to be satisfied with our life on earth. As chritian and we are suppose to fight and go through tough time until we die. That's the cost being Christian. When we are going through tough time and we are suppose to look at Jesus for his grace and to glory his name. We must demote ourselves and promote Jesus name.
> 
> *Again God is in full control of everything in our lives.* For example you built a sandhouse, do sandhouse spoke against you to ask for something more or less? You are in full control of sandhouse you can decide to wipe them or expand them without depending on them. God is in control of every evil and good. He blinds and opens eyes of everyone to him. It is all about grace and his love. We rebelled against him and he has his own justice against us. Death is our wage. If we don't believe in him and our wage is damned soul for eternal because God is eternal.


ok, ok.... I don't know where to start, but to say you own the book, but you don't get it. I'll agree the bible has some good points, but it is not perfect. God is all, creator of good, bad, up down, right, wrong. God is all those things too. What God is not, is a writer. I feel as if my knowledge of God comes from God Himself, but I do not say that God forms my words.

The distinction between Man and Angels is, the Gift we were given, Free Will. God does not control all. God is not a puppet master. God is both your bearded old white friend on a golden throne, and the devil.

Also, if God is everything, then I too am part of God. You can not condemn me, nor would Jesus I think want you to, for not believing in the world God did not create. Man created the church and the Bible and the notion of the such things.

God will not test your devotion to "Christianity" while passing on your understanding of it. God will not ask if you read the Bible. God will not remind you that Christ is the point of Christianity.

You're basically like this, if Ron Paul were substituted:

You can't be free till you vote for Ron Paul, therefor anyone whom doesn't vote for Ron Paul must be stopped, even killed, until everyone supports Ron Paul.

Well, that doesn't make anyone free. And supporting Jesus doesn't put you in God's good graces.

Watch for false prophets as the path of the wise man is beset on all sides by the wicked. Only God can reveal himself to you. The Bible will only help the way a placebo pill helps... it makes you think you're closer to God so you just may end up that way.

However, if we believe in spirits, the devil's hand is just as prominent in the Bible.

Last, if you worship your ideal of God, you are not worshiping God, but instead a false idol. You can not create your own God. God created you. For you to stand in judgment over me is to say your god is better than my God.

My God is the yin and the yang, the Alpha and the Omega. Your god doesn't exist as he's not big enough to be all things.

----------


## DeafEric

> ok, ok.... I don't know where to start, but to say you own the book, but you don't get it. I'll agree the bible has some good points, but it is not perfect. God is all, creator of good, bad, up down, right, wrong. God is all those things too. What God is not, is a writer. I feel as if my knowledge of God comes from God Himself, but I do not say that God forms my words.
> 
> The distinction between Man and Angels is, the Gift we were given, Free Will. God does not control all. God is not a puppet master. God is both your bearded old white friend on a golden throne, and the devil.
> 
> Also, if God is everything, then I too am part of God. You can not condemn me, nor would Jesus I think want you to, for not believing in the world God did not create. Man created the church and the Bible and the notion of the such things.
> 
> God will not test your devotion to "Christianity" while passing on your understanding of it. God will not ask if you read the Bible. God will not remind you that Christ is the point of Christianity.
> 
> You're basically like this, if Ron Paul were substituted:
> ...


Honest poor thing for you that you don't believe Bible is perfect and inspired by God. If you don't believe Bible is perfect and or inspired by God then you cannot debate with Bible's teaching, period. 

Look at Luke 10:21-24, John 1:12-13, 2 Thessalonian 2:13, Ephesians 1:4-6, Acts 13:48, Philippians 1:29, Romans 9:11-13, Titus 3:5-7, and Ephesians 2:8-9. Clearly there are no free-will doctrine in Bible.

Acts 19:2 You have to have holy spirit inside you first and then you will believe. That is conflict with free-will doctrine. 

Anyway Let's get to point about Bible is inspired by God period. 
Psalm 19:7-9, Revelation 22:18-19, Mathew 4:4, 2 Timothy 3:16, and 2 Peter 1:21.

Everything is sovereignty by God and that's even what you think, act, speaking to others are sovereignty by God. He made you to believe that Bible is imperfect. 
Revelation 19:6, Isaiah 46:9-11 Psalm 57:2, Romans 8:28, and Ecclesiastes 3:11, 14-15.

----------


## DAFTEK

*DeafEric WTF is your problem, what does all this bull$#@! about religion and your hate for Muslims or Jews have anything to to with the OP's post? Get of the pipe man and get back on topic!*

----------


## DeafEric

> Romans 11:1
> 
> *I ASK then: Has God totally rejected and disowned His people? Of course not! Why, I myself am an Israelite, a descendant of Abraham, a member of the tribe of Benjamin!*
> ........[/B]


wow, you missed a big point. I'll get to you later if I have time with long scriptures to support my answer to your question about Jewish are chosen people and receives his salvation.

----------


## DeafEric

> *DeafEric WTF is your problem, what does all this bull$#@! about religion and your hate for Muslims or Jews have anything to to with the OP's post? Get of the pipe man and get back on topic!*


Free to speech. I have right to say anything as I like to, so you too.

----------


## IChooseLiberty

> wow, you missed a big point. I'll get to you later if I have time with long scriptures to support my answer to your question about Jewish are chosen people and receives his salvation.


How about you go start a thread somewhere else where you can debate your interpretation of a translated book written by numerous people you don't know that lived in a time long past.

I want to hear more about the new iRan from Apple and you're cluttering up my screen with your gobblety-gook

----------


## Rhys

> Honest poor thing for you that you don't believe Bible is perfect and inspired by God. If you don't believe Bible is perfect and or inspired by God then you cannot debate with Bible's teaching, period. 
> 
> Look at Luke 10:21-24, John 1:12-13, 2 Thessalonian 2:13, Ephesians 1:4-6, Acts 13:48, Philippians 1:29, Romans 9:11-13, Titus 3:5-7, and Ephesians 2:8-9. Clearly there are no free-will doctrine in Bible.
> 
> Acts 19:2 You have to have holy spirit inside you first and then you will believe. That is conflict with free-will doctrine. 
> 
> Anyway Let's get to point about Bible is inspired by God period. 
> Psalm 19:7-9, Revelation 22:18-19, Mathew 4:4, 2 Timothy 3:16, and 2 Peter 1:21.
> 
> ...


i dunno anymore about you. the bible isn't spoken about in the bible because it didn't exist until what, like 230ad?

if the bible is perfect, there is no debate. however, there is also no clarity in such a case.

----------


## DeafEric

> How about you go start a thread somewhere else where you can debate your interpretation of a translated book written by numerous people you don't know that lived in a time long past.
> 
> I want to hear more about the new iRan from Apple and you're cluttering up my screen with your gobblety-gook


Ok obviously that we will never agree on several parts. I won't agree with your side and you won't agree with my side. No point to keep fighting.

Uh about last part.

----------


## DeafEric

> i dunno anymore about you. the bible isn't spoken about in the bible because it didn't exist until what, like 230ad?
> 
> if the bible is perfect, there is no debate. however, there is also no clarity in such a case.


Bible is perfect. You just disagree with Bible and you want to fix Bible that's why you are experiencing that Bible is imperfect. 

Did you read the scriptures that I gave to you? If you read it and you will understand why I am pointing it out to you. It is all about holy spirit and God opens your eyes so that you could understand. Without his grace on you and you won't understand Bible.

----------


## beachmaster

> Bible is perfect.


LOL!  Which version?

----------


## Highland

I saw where that most wars are started between March 20th (my Birthday) and have to end by April 19th because it is a Pagan bloodletting period when it is ok to sacrifice things through blood back to the earth....so we aren't out of the woods with Iran for this year until April 19th.  I had always wondered why presidents all like to start wars on my B-day. the movie was called Esoteric Agenda...it was very interesting and opened a lot of windows.

http://video.google.com/videoplay?do...arch&plindex=3

----------


## A rope leash

http://www.rense.com/general81/apoc.htm

The guy in the article linked above says the attack will start Sunday morning around 4 and last all day, pretty much...

...more ill-advised fear-mongering, I hope!

----------


## Roxi

> Originally Posted by DeafEric View Post
> Honest poor thing for you that you don't believe Bible is perfect and inspired by God. If you don't believe Bible is perfect and or inspired by God then you cannot debate with Bible's teaching, period.
> 
> Look at Luke 10:21-24, John 1:12-13, 2 Thessalonian 2:13, Ephesians 1:4-6, Acts 13:48, Philippians 1:29, Romans 9:11-13, Titus 3:5-7, and Ephesians 2:8-9. Clearly there are no free-will doctrine in Bible.
> 
> Acts 19:2 You have to have holy spirit inside you first and then you will believe. That is conflict with free-will doctrine.
> 
> Anyway Let's get to point about Bible is inspired by God period.
> Psalm 19:7-9, Revelation 22:18-19, Mathew 4:4, 2 Timothy 3:16, and 2 Peter 1:21.
> ...


what??? i cant imagine that you could believe the bible is perfect.... i wouldn't want my child reading this crap...

*Deuteronomy 25:11-12*

30 Lot and his two daughters left Zoar and settled in the mountains, for he was afraid to stay in Zoar. He and his two daughters lived in a cave. 31 One day the older daughter said to the younger, "Our father is old, and there is no man around here to lie with us, as is the custom all over the earth. 32 Let's get our father to drink wine and then lie with him and preserve our family line through our father." 33 That night they got their father to drink wine, and the older daughter went in and lay with him. He was not aware of it when she lay down or when she got up. 34 The next day the older daughter said to the younger, "Last night I lay with my father. Let's get him to drink wine again tonight, and you go in and lie with him so we can preserve our family line through our father." 35 So they got their father to drink wine that night also, and the younger daughter went and lay with him. Again he was not aware of it when she lay down or when she got up. 36 So both of Lot's daughters became pregnant by their father. 37 The older daughter had a son, and she named him Moab [1] ; he is the father of the Moabites of today. 38 The younger daughter also had a son, and she named him Ben-Ammi [2] ; he is the father of the Ammonites of today. 



*Matthew 11:19*

11 When men strive together one with another, and the wife of the one draweth near for to deliver her husband out of the hand of him that smiteth him, and putteth forth her hand, and taketh him by the secrets: 12 Then thou shalt cut off her hand, thine eye shall not pity her. 



*
Genesis 19:30-38*

4 Before they had gone to bed, all the men from every part of the city of Sodom--both young and old--surrounded the house. 5 They called to Lot, "Where are the men who came to you tonight? Bring them out to us so that we can have sex with them." 6 Lot went outside to meet them and shut the door behind him 7 and said, "No, my friends. Don't do this wicked thing. 8 Look, I have two daughters who have never slept with a man. Let me bring them out to you, and you can do what you like with them. But don't do anything to these men, for they have come under the protection of my roof." 


*
Deuteronomy 21:10-14*

15 If a man have two wives, one beloved, and another hated, and they have born him children, both the beloved and the hated; and if the firstborn son be hers that was hated: 16 Then it shall be, when he maketh his sons to inherit that which he hath, that he may not make the son of the beloved firstborn before the son of the hated, which is indeed the firstborn: 17 But he shall acknowledge the son of the hated for the firstborn, by giving him a double portion of all that he hath: for he is the beginning of his strength; the right of the firstborn is his. 



If a man commits adultery with another man's wife--with the wife of his neighbor--both the adulterer and the adulteress must be put to death.






and my favorite:
*
Deuteronomy 25:5-10  * 

If brothers are living together and one of them dies without a son, his widow must not marry outside the family. Her husband's brother shall take her and marry her and fulfill the duty of a brother-in-law to her. 6 The first son she bears shall carry on the name of the dead brother so that his name will not be blotted out from Israel.
 However, if a man does not want to marry his brother's wife, she shall go to the elders at the town gate and say, "My husband's brother refuses to carry on his brother's name in Israel. He will not fulfill the duty of a brother-in-law to me." 8 Then the elders of his town shall summon him and talk to him. If he persists in saying, "I do not want to marry her," 9 his brother's widow shall go up to him in the presence of the elders, take off one of his sandals, spit in his face and say, "This is what is done to the man who will not build up his brother's family line." 10 That man's line shall be known in Israel as The Family of the Unsandaled.

----------


## DAFTEK

> Free to speech. I have right to say anything as I like to, so you too.


*FREE TO SPEECH? NO ONE SAID NOT TO HAVE AN OPINION EVEN IF IT IS HATE SPEECH, BUT, YOU ARE OFF TOPIC AND HIJACKED THE OP'S THREAD!! You are as dumb as your posts!*

----------


## SteveMartin

Supporting the veracity of the Bible is "hate speech???"  Unbelievable...Aren't there any Christians on this forum?

Ron Paul is a Christian.  His Statement of Faith is very, very supportive of traditional Christian teachings.  

Some of you truly believe that you are smarter than God, and than Man's wisdom is better than God's.

You folks had better do some serious soul searching before you meet you maker.

----------


## Highland

> Supporting the veracity of the Bible is "hate speech???"  Unbelievable...Aren't there any Christians on this forum?
> 
> Ron Paul is a Christian.  His Statement of Faith is very, very supportive of traditional Christian teachings.  
> 
> Some of you truly believe that you are smarter than God, and than Man's wisdom is better than God's.
> 
> You folks had better do some serious soul searching before you meet you maker.


I am a Christian and a proud to say so......yes Ron is a strong Christian..his brother is a Lutheran Minister in Boone NC and is supposed to look just like him!  FYI

----------


## DeafEric

> Supporting the veracity of the Bible is "hate speech???"  Unbelievable...Aren't there any Christians on this forum?
> 
> Ron Paul is a Christian.  His Statement of Faith is very, very supportive of traditional Christian teachings.  
> 
> Some of you truly believe that you are smarter than God, and than Man's wisdom is better than God's.
> 
> You folks had better do some serious soul searching before you meet you maker.


That's why I am big supporter of Ron Paul because of his faith and his political standing.

I don't want to be outsmart God. I am pointing out from Bible to some of this forum's statement. I have to speak out to defend the Bible's teaching. Sometime people loves to interpret Bible with their feelings. Honest God don't need us at all. His grace saves us and redeems us by his blood.

----------


## DeafEric

> Supporting the veracity of the Bible is "hate speech???"  Unbelievable.


Easy to response your object,

Romans 9:13 Just as it is written, "JACOB I LOVED, BUT ESAU I HATED." How can you explain this one? Do you know who is Jacob? Do you know who is Esau? It is amazing how Jesus said it.

----------


## DeafEric

> *FREE TO SPEECH? NO ONE SAID NOT TO HAVE AN OPINION EVEN IF IT IS HATE SPEECH, BUT, YOU ARE OFF TOPIC AND HIJACKED THE OP'S THREAD!! You are as dumb as your posts!*


I happens to bring up to topic related with this forum but some members of this forum rebukes me for hating Muslim. I made my point and they appears misses my point. What can I do?

----------


## DeafEric

> what??? i cant imagine that you could believe the bible is perfect.... i wouldn't want my child reading this crap...
> 
> *Deuteronomy 25:11-12*
> 
> 30 Lot and his two daughters left Zoar and settled in the mountains, for he was afraid to stay in Zoar. He and his two daughters lived in a cave. 31 One day the older daughter said to the younger, "Our father is old, and there is no man around here to lie with us, as is the custom all over the earth. 32 Let's get our father to drink wine and then lie with him and preserve our family line through our father." 33 That night they got their father to drink wine, and the older daughter went in and lay with him. He was not aware of it when she lay down or when she got up. 34 The next day the older daughter said to the younger, "Last night I lay with my father. Let's get him to drink wine again tonight, and you go in and lie with him so we can preserve our family line through our father." 35 So they got their father to drink wine that night also, and the younger daughter went and lay with him. Again he was not aware of it when she lay down or when she got up. 36 So both of Lot's daughters became pregnant by their father. 37 The older daughter had a son, and she named him Moab [1] ; he is the father of the Moabites of today. 38 The younger daughter also had a son, and she named him Ben-Ammi [2] ; he is the father of the Ammonites of today. 
> 
> 
> 
> *Matthew 11:19*
> ...


Buddy, If you don't believe in Bible how come you are fighting for Bible without believing in it? If you believe in Bible and you would see big connections everywhere in Bible without any questions. Honest with you I am already shut myself with you.

----------


## DeafEric

> LOL!  Which version?


Go to www.biblegateway.com, whatever is there are perfect Bibles. I personally prefer NASB.

----------


## Zippyjuan

Boy this thread sure went in a different direction!

----------


## DAFTEK

> Boy this thread sure went in a different direction!


*Yeah, thats my point too. Hatting Muslims? Religion crap?  How is this related to the OP's post?*

----------


## kirkblitz

ok just a few more hours now 30 somethen i think. We will see who is right.

----------


## Falseflagop

http://www.ynetnews.com/articles/0,7...527528,00.html


More news

----------


## Sarge

Another one,

http://news.scotsman.com/world/Israe...ity.3948348.jp

----------


## acptulsa

Anyone have a thermometer?  I want to know how close Israel and Syria are to the flash point and spontaneous combustion.

----------


## Sarge

I wish I knew. Here is another one,

http://www.presstv.ir/detail.aspx?id...onid=351020202

They are playing high stakes chicken, with a lot of lives at stake.

----------


## NathanTurner

I never thought I'd see religious intolerance on a forum that supports one of the most libertarian men in government.  Those who would like to see a Christian vs. Muslim confrontation would probably do much better in the Neocon movement with the likes of Lieberman and McCain than in any Libertarian or (true!) Jeffersonian Republican movement.

As far as "religious holy wars," I tend to see them as nothing more than one group of crazies trying to out-crazy the other; when that doesn't work, instead of slinking away to concoct more imbecilic absurdities to hurl at people, not unlike an ape slinging feces, they pull out weapons and bombs "to do God's will." As if they believe their all-powerful God couldn't have taken care of his supposed "opposition" for them; or, better yet, that their God couldn't have, in his omniscience, created differences among mankind for the benefit of their understanding the many facets of truth.

I also find these kinds of people popping up like a viral contagion around conspiracy theories; the wilder it gets, if you look closely, the more you will see someone trying to spin their own particular brand of insanity; whether it's a Jewish world conspiracy, a global Islamic Caliphate; or something else entirely.

Seriously, we have enough problems facing us now without creating new ones.

----------


## DeafEric

> I never thought I'd see religious intolerance on a forum that supports one of the most libertarian men in government.  Those who would like to see a Christian vs. Muslim confrontation would probably do much better in the Neocon movement with the likes of Lieberman and McCain than in any Libertarian or (true!) Jeffersonian Republican movement.
> 
> As far as "religious holy wars," I tend to see them as nothing more than one group of crazies trying to out-crazy the other; when that doesn't work, instead of slinking away to concoct more imbecilic absurdities to hurl at people, not unlike an ape slinging feces, they pull out weapons and bombs "to do God's will." As if they believe their all-powerful God couldn't have taken care of his supposed "opposition" for them; or, better yet, that their God couldn't have, in his omniscience, created differences among mankind for the benefit of their understanding the many facets of truth.
> 
> I also find these kinds of people popping up like a viral contagion around conspiracy theories; the wilder it gets, if you look closely, the more you will see someone trying to spin their own particular brand of insanity; whether it's a Jewish world conspiracy, a global Islamic Caliphate; or something else entirely.
> 
> Seriously, we have enough problems facing us now without creating new ones.



You are right. I would respect Muslim if they don't advancing Muslims in USA or trying to conquer our Christian's faith. Same thing with on Muslim's side they would respect us if we don't conquer their faith into Christian or spread our faith in their countries. I am trying to avoid to tackle this issue but I do actually feel that Muslim is a threat.

Same thing when we are war against Iraq or other countries in Muslim. They would feel that Christian is threatening their Muslim's faith. That's why I am supporting Ron Paul to leave Israel rotten themselves and get every troops out of Middle East.

----------


## Roxi

> Buddy, If you don't believe in Bible how come you are fighting for Bible without believing in it? If you believe in Bible and you would see big connections everywhere in Bible without any questions. Honest with you I am already shut myself with you.



LMAO.... no seriously, i keep reading what this says and laughing..... and its okay im already shut myself with you too


has the forum been infiltrated by 3 year olds?, my kindergartener would dominate you in both logic, and communication skills

----------


## ronpaulhawaii

> I never thought I'd see religious intolerance on a forum that supports one of the most libertarian men in government. Those who would like to see a Christian vs. Muslim confrontation would probably do much better in the Neocon movement with the likes of Lieberman and McCain than in any Libertarian or (true!) Jeffersonian Republican movement.
> 
> As far as "religious holy wars," I tend to see them as nothing more than one group of crazies trying to out-crazy the other; when that doesn't work, instead of slinking away to concoct more imbecilic absurdities to hurl at people, not unlike an ape slinging feces, they pull out weapons and bombs "to do God's will." As if they believe their all-powerful God couldn't have taken care of his supposed "opposition" for them; or, better yet, that their God couldn't have, in his omniscience, created differences among mankind for the benefit of their understanding the many facets of truth.
> 
> I also find these kinds of people popping up like a viral contagion around conspiracy theories; the wilder it gets, if you look closely, the more you will see someone trying to spin their own particular brand of insanity; whether it's a Jewish world conspiracy, a global Islamic Caliphate; or something else entirely.
> 
> Seriously, we have enough problems facing us now without creating new ones.


  Welcome to the forums, lol...

----------


## NathanTurner

roxic,

I believe it has; these forums have attracted a large number of rather questionable individuals, many of whom have no idea what the true principles behind Ron Paul's positions are. I've seen many who have attached themselves to Dr. Paul's campaign later say, "If he doesn't get the nomination, I'm voting for Obama!" or some other politician, as if they couldn't see the immense gulf between their respective platforms. For them, it's simply a popularity contest, or a way in which to fix their own ideals and agenda to a rising movement.

I visit this forum because it has many knowledgeable and dedicated Constitutionalists; and it brings together many concepts that are part-and-parcel with the ideals of the Founding Fathers, such as hard money, the right to bear arms for the purpose of overthrowing tyranny, and national sovereignty.  However, I think the best places to find those of like mind *without* these other pseudo-Neocon kooks are those small, rather obscure forums and groups that have a limited number of people. After all, the "Ron Paul revolution" is attracting more first-timers than any Jeffersonian Republican/Democrat or Paleoconservative group, and in many ways this is its undoing.

----------


## Roxi

> roxic,
> 
> I believe it has; these forums have attracted a large number of rather questionable individuals, many of whom have no idea what the true principles behind Ron Paul's positions are. I've seen many who have attached themselves to Dr. Paul's campaign later say, "If he doesn't get the nomination, I'm voting for Obama!" or some other politician, as if they couldn't see the immense gulf between their respective platforms. For them, it's simply a popularity contest, or a way in which to fix their own ideals and agenda to a rising movement.
> 
> I visit this forum because it has many knowledgeable and dedicated Constitutionalists; and it brings together many concepts that are part-and-parcel with the ideals of the Founding Fathers, such as hard money, the right to bear arms for the purpose of overthrowing tyranny, and national sovereignty.  However, I think the best places to find those of like mind *without* these other pseudo-Neocon kooks are those small, rather obscure forums and groups that have a limited number of people. After all, the "Ron Paul revolution" is attracting more first-timers than any Jeffersonian Republican/Democrat or Paleoconservative group, and in many ways this is its undoing.



great post... my sentiments exactly.... sometimes i forget how many people come here just to fan the flames.... i have some wonderful observations about some of the shills here but thats a different conversation...


 thanks for being so rational... and late welcome to the boards... we come here for similar reasons, i also add entertainment to that list because there isn't a day goes by that i come here and am not thoroughly entertained by some of the drama (however annoying)

----------


## acptulsa

> I visit this forum because it has many knowledgeable and dedicated Constitutionalists; and it brings together many concepts that are part-and-parcel with the ideals of the Founding Fathers...


Welcome and thanks for the great compliment!

----------


## rockandrollsouls

> You are right. I would respect Muslim if they don't advancing Muslims in USA or trying to conquer our Christian's faith. Same thing with on Muslim's side they would respect us if we don't conquer their faith into Christian or spread our faith in their countries. I am trying to avoid to tackle this issue but I do actually feel that Muslim is a threat.
> 
> Same thing when we are war against Iraq or other countries in Muslim. They would feel that Christian is threatening their Muslim's faith. That's why I am supporting Ron Paul to leave Israel rotten themselves and get every troops out of Middle East.


You're clearly impossible to reason with, so I'll leave you with this. Do a little research and develop some understanding and empathy. Do you think everyone of the Islam faith wants to wipe you off the face of the earth? No. You're just being intolerant and irrational. To hold an entire faith accountable for the actions of a few is ridiculous.

----------


## rockandrollsouls

> Supporting the veracity of the Bible is "hate speech???"  Unbelievable...Aren't there any Christians on this forum?
> 
> Ron Paul is a Christian.  His Statement of Faith is very, very supportive of traditional Christian teachings.  
> 
> Some of you truly believe that you are smarter than God, and than Man's wisdom is better than God's.
> 
> You folks had better do some serious soul searching before you meet you maker.


And who are you referring to, Steve? I don't think anyone here believes that (and here you are saying this and accusing others of divisive comments). The issue is that deaferic hijacked the thread and is trying to use the Bible to justify his hate speech on another religion. You had better do some reading in the thread before you post

----------


## DeafEric

> You're clearly impossible to reason with, so I'll leave you with this. Do a little research and develop some understanding and empathy. Do you think everyone of the Islam faith wants to wipe you off the face of the earth? No. You're just being intolerant and irrational. To hold an entire faith accountable for the actions of a few is ridiculous.


Remember that many Muslims over there are like our Christian who are hypocritical or don't practices what Bible or Korans teaches. One great example, I am Muslim or Christian but I am gay. Both religious forbids gay therefore they aren't Muslim or Christian and yet they get more attention than those people who practices what they learns. 

If you understand the root of Muslim and their history you'll be shocked.

----------


## DeafEric

> LMAO.... no seriously, i keep reading what this says and laughing..... and its okay im already shut myself with you too
> 
> 
> has the forum been infiltrated by 3 year olds?, my kindergartener would dominate you in both logic, and communication skills


Let's see where we will be at in 5 years from now. You can laugh right now and later I'll laugh.

----------


## rockandrollsouls

DeafEric is a hate mongerer and thread hijacker.

----------


## Roxi

> Let's see where we will be at in 5 years from now. You can laugh right now and later I'll laugh.




if i didn't know where we will be in 5 years i wouldn't be in this movement, but im not going to use my fear of the fire and brimstone of hell to drive that dedication, nor do i belittle you for doing so... 

i have provided some examples of why I can't believe the bible is perfect..  i never said i didn't believe in JC... i do however believe he was just a man, in history, along with the few parts of the bible i do believe. 

i agree with the historical facts just not the psycho babble ramblings of some of the people who lived back then and wrote down what they believed...  If some guy in present day said that god came to him in the form of a dove and sat on his window sill speaking the voice of god to relay his message and then wrote it down, he would be locked up in a padded cell, so why do millions of people base their entire faith on stories very similar to this one?

 im sure you think laying drunk and  naked in front of your children is ok too because thats what noah did right?

i am an agnostic, I was babtised Lutheran as an infant and converted to catholicism when i was 14 because my grandma was catholic. I am a history freak and started getting interested in theology at a young age. I spent hundreds, possibly thousands of hours researching different religions, i go to church as a past time, not to worship. I have been to nearly every denomination church possible including the Korean Presbyterian church... religion and the people who base their entire lives around it fascinate me. 

It was not until after all of this research and study that i came to the conclusion that too much of it is altered, mis translated, and exaggerated to believe the whole story as fact. so don't try to pretend to know me or assume that my opinion is based on a bias against christians.


PS... the only church i EVER walked out of was a Pentecostal church (this is the one i have researched the most, because i am incredulous that so many people have been consumed by this)



EDIT: i apologize for my participation in hijacking this thread and I will not comment anymore off the original topic

----------


## Falseflagop

http://www.cnn.com/2008/WORLD/meast/....ap/index.html


Reason for the B-1 Bomber to be in the area? These are big ass planes usually for major bombing. Just curious.

----------


## Falseflagop

http://news.yahoo.com/s/nm/20080404/...qatar_crash_dc


Might this be the falseflag ? Who knows? Read the article like I said what was this B-1 Bomber doing there?

----------


## beachmaster

> http://news.yahoo.com/s/nm/20080404/...qatar_crash_dc
> 
> 
> Might this be the falseflag ? Who knows? Read the article like I said what was this B-1 Bomber doing there?


Definitely makes me go hmmmmm.

----------


## DeafEric

> http://www.cnn.com/2008/WORLD/meast/....ap/index.html
> 
> 
> Reason for the B-1 Bomber to be in the area? These are big ass planes usually for major bombing. Just curious.


Yeah I wonder on that part

----------


## Sarge

Let us see, 3 or 4 in the last month.  Wait until we get the bill for new ones. The cost is not cheap. The debt keeps going up big time. 

Doubt it is a false opp. Bush is going on to Russia. I do not think he would be around close if anything was going to go down. He will be up in the air or on his way home.

Son arrived in Tel Aviv and called. I told him to be safe. These kids get me down. He is staying at someones house tonight. Last I heard they would let us know the hotel. I said to be safe and be aware. He said be careful of what you say, as people are listening. 

So what is new, they are listening everywhere.

----------


## Sarge

A couple articles this am.

http://www.naharnet.com/domino/tn/Ne...2?OpenDocument

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/main...5/wiran105.xml

Interesting that it is the uk saying this, and not our press telling us this.

----------


## thuja

God's blessings to your son and to you, Sarge.

----------


## Sarge

Thank you for your thoughts. 

At least I know he and his girl friend got there safe. 

I will be much more happy when they get back home safe.

----------


## raiha

Yeah Sarge, hope your son is safe and well.

This is a good one thanks A Rope Leash
http://www.rense.com/general81/apoc.htm

----------


## kirkblitz

is iran dead yet?

----------


## Sarge

Some interesting reads this am. I hope they are wrong.

http://www.garoweonline.com/artman2/...e_Corner.shtml

http://www.debka.com/headline.php?hid=5168

http://www.heraldnet.com/article/200...EWS01/29712256

----------


## Carole

Here is another good article about possible Iran strike.

The last few paragraphs identify the real terrorists. Bush refuses to talk with "terrorists", but I believe he only says that as an excuse to bomb. I have read elsewhere that Iran has no qualms about dialogue and frankly, I am not the least bit afraid of Iran.

Jim Kirwan
The Apocalypse
http://www.fourwinds10.com/siterun_d...p?q=1207199374

Edit: Oops I jsut saw this was previously posted from a different site. Please excuse my error. I am just now reading the thread here.

----------


## Carole

> Its not gonna happen. How many of these "Iran will be attacked next week" internet rumors has there been now?
> 
> Also this part makes no sense whatsoever:
> 
> "The threats towards Russia to remain neutral in this conflict or face the combined weight of the American and EU central banks deliberate collapsing of the Western banking system, and US dollar, and which is estimated will cause the loss of nearly $800 billion of Russian foreign reserves."
> 
> So if Russia didnt stay neutral, Usa and Europe would kill their own economies. Ehh.. Uhm, yes that makes perfect sense, sure.


Well, after seeing Cheney go over there, I assumed Bush's people were getting ready to do Iran. It has been talked about a lot lately. 

Don't forget Iran opened their oil bourse (Euro denominated-right?) and Bush would consider that alone as a terrorist act in his very broad definitions of terrorism.

----------


## Carole

Excuse  me, but our taxes would have nothing to do with it. Our taxes merely pay the interest on our Federal Reserve balance. All other expenses are paid for from other sources and of course, borrowed.

----------


## Zippyjuan

> Yeah I wonder on that part


From the article: [QUOTE]Al-Udeid Air Base is headquarters for U.S. air operations in Mideast
[\QUOTE]

There is a war we are involved with in Afghanistan and Iraq which has included bombing missions so it would be normal to have bombers at the headquarters for air operations in the area- even if they were not actually being used in the actual conflict.

----------


## Carole

Yes indeedy. China holds a lot of our debt dollars. They have been amassing gold as well.

So are they also in a vulnerable postion like Russia if our dollar collapses?

Honestly it certainly sounds as though Bush is blackmailing these countries into towing the line. If so I find it/Bush-Cheney-Rice et al disgusting. They have been disgusting me for eight years now.

----------


## Carole

Here is one article.
Rewilding
http://www.cuttingedge.org/NEWS/n1496.cfm

----------


## Sarge

A couple articles that think so,

http://mwcnews.net/content/view/21321/26

http://www.opednews.com/articles/4/o...iran_3a_ba.htm

Note the comments on Basra in both articles.  One predicts a naval incident could set off the war.  False op? 

Today there were more rockets fired into the green zone and two US soldiers killed. Not sure if Iran involved or not. All is not quite over there.

It is going to be beyond ugly if it happens.

----------


## greendiseaser

Latest news:
US Nuclear B-1 Bomber On Iran ‘Attack Run’ Shot Down 

From the same Russian source that told you last week that this bombing  was coming.
Hey, honestly, folks, WHO ARE YOU GOING TO TRUST? Our $#@!sack lying government, or the Russians?  I know that is one hell of a sad statement, but get real.

On the other side of the water, how is OUR media treating this?

Pick your news source:
Reutuers, CBS, Washington Post ... 
US Bomber Catches Fire At Base In Qatar
B-1 bomber catches fire in Qatar
Bomber burned after landing at al-Udeid Air Base in Qatar
B-1 Bomber Crash: "Blaze Set Off the Munitions"

BULLCRAP.

We sent a INTELLIGENCE agency pilot out on a secret bombing mission in a "near-stealth" aircraft ... and our kick ass army caught the footprint on radar and straffed it.

I don't remember airlplanes being so at risk of "ground incident" fire.
Yeah, it landed and then POOF, it just caught on fire!


Better question:
WHAT WAS A BOMBER DOING IN THE *AIR* IN THE FIRST PLACE !??!

----------


## DeafEric

Darn right.

----------


## Sarge

Found this blog,

http://www.qatarliving.com/news/b1-b...ashes-in-qatar

They live next to the airport.  We shall see what official explanation is forthcoming.

----------


## Carehn

> And who do you consider a "real credible news outlet"?


Ha! I like it!

----------


## buffalokid777

> you better be joking.
> 
> 
> you christians who crave war against muslims and others are motherfuckers.
> 
> 
> my Lord, Jesus Christ IS the Prince of PEACE. and you do not represent him.
> 
> 
> "love your enemies" "pray for your enemies" ring a bell you $#@!ing retard?


Best post on this thread i've seen so far........

Jesus wasn't a warrior......he was the prince of peace......all you "Sunday Christians" should reread the new testament until you understand this.......

----------


## buffalokid777

> You are crazy


I agree with you avaroth......

I doubt the muslim blitzkrieg will happen anytime soon......

It's not like they have an armada of ships to transport the christian hating muslim troops to our shores......

----------


## buffalokid777

> God is good to save them. Like them or not, the Jews are God's chosen people. He loves them. He loves Israel. If you are half the Christian you pretend to be you would already know this and also know that his promise to the Jews is that he will bless those who bless them, and curse those who curse them. Don't believe me? Look it up. But I doubt you would know where to start, if you even own a bible at all......which I highly doubt.


Your logic is also flawed......the Jews WERE god's chosen people.......but because they turned away from the lord so many times......he decide to give the gentiles who understood good and evil a chance to be in his family........putting the jews into the slavery of the babylonians was where god had enough of his chosen people. It is here he decided to allow all those who seek good and avoided evil to become one of his.....

Just because you are a Jew don't think you are safe.....you will be judged good or evil by the lord based on your deeds and faith in a creator.......not by your religious affiliation......

----------


## buffalokid777

> Our knowledge of God is like a spoonful from the Ocean. It is blasphemy to say God's word lives in the bible. Man made the bible and God can not fit in a book. It is blasphemy to say you do God's work or defend "His" religion. You do your work, and hope it pleases God. God does God's work. Killing people such as Muslims because they do not read your blasphemous bible is probably not pleasing to God. Also, hate of anyone, gays, Muslims, Jews, blacks, whites.... probably does not please God.
> 
> That's what I think.


I think you are right.......Love your brother, help those in need....and avoid doing harm to others......those are the tenets of christianity........be responsible for yourself and do good to others and not harm......I have no doubt in my mind that is what god seeks from humans.....the greatest part of christianity is treat others as you wish to be treated.....that is the golden rule which is infallible....

----------


## buffalokid777

> See this is the problem. Fundamentalist wackjobs that think they understand the bible and make irrational decisions based on this botched jugement. DeafEric, let God himself do the judging.
> 
> 
> And God didn't write the Bible. How old are you, 8? Might want to do a little bit of research, the Bible is a book of writing from various authors. I can write a bunch of hate speech and say God told me to write it...doesn't make it true.
> 
>   Also, I find it interesting you talk up the crusades, yet the leaders of the Crusades would be corrupt in your ever-knowing eyes. Richard the Lionheart was gay. Would you try and judge him?


Another valid point.....God is the Judge.....when humans seek to judge, they move away from god by trying to ursurp a power that was never meant for them......

----------

